# Yearling Gelding Critique



## LuckEyAppy (Sep 19, 2014)

This is my yearling gelding (coming two this April). He is roughly 14.1 hands now (He was 14 hands when this picture was taken in late September). 










Video was taken the same day as the picture:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjLuHilNSzo


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

In general he is pleasing to the eye. I like his hindquarters and hopefully his front end will grow so he looks more balanced and not rump high. I like his sloping shoulder. What I really don't like is how his hind legs toe out. He doesn't have enough heel on his hind feet and none of his hooves look like the other. Seems to be different heels and angles. His neck isn't the most appealing either.


----------



## LuckEyAppy (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol He is indeed standing like a goon in this picture. Squares up decently though when asked (still kind of a work in progress). He has shot up a bit recently and has even out a bit more, but still has a bit to go. Dam was about 15.1, sire 15-15.1. Patiently awaiting the next growth spurt!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

REALLY like this horse other than the down hill thing. Lovely hind leg. Nice low knees and hocks. Nice hind quarter. Nice shoulder. Feet are a bit small and he is a bit over weight, especially for a yearling. 

NICE HORSE!!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree with weight. He doesn't look like a yearling.

He's cute.


----------



## LuckEyAppy (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol he's actually not over weight believe it or not. I asked the vet when I had him gelded bc I was worried about his size at the time. He's rock solid.


----------

